# .htaccess Error 403. Hilfe!



## GhettoGhost (23. November 2006)

Habe hier ein interessantes Problem...

Ich habe ein Verzeichniss und kann auch problemlos auf die Datein zugreifen.
Lade ich nun meine .htaccess hoch, bekomme ich beim verusch eine Datei zu öffnen einen Error 403 also Zugriff verweigert. Obwohl es gestern noch funktioniert hat. Lösche ich die htaccess wieder funktioniert es auch wieder. Hier der Inhalt meiner .htaccess:


```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteRule ^news main.php?site=0
RewriteRule ^allnews main.php?site=0&a=2

RewriteRule ^board main.php?site=2
RewriteRule ^forum-([1-9][0-9]*) main.php?site=3&id=$1
RewriteRule ^thread-([1-9][0-9]*)_([1-9][0-9]*) main.php?site=4&id=$1&p=$2

RewriteRule ^nickpage-([1-9][0-9]*) main.php?site=5&id=$1
RewriteRule ^gb-([1-9][0-9]*)_([1-9][0-9]*) main.php?site=6&id=$1
RewriteRule ^galary-([1-9][0-9]*) main.php?site=7&id=$1
RewriteRule ^blog-([1-9][0-9]*) main.php?site=8&id=$1
RewriteRule ^calendar-([1-9][0-9]*) main.php?site=9&id=$1
RewriteRule ^postfach main.php?site=10
RewriteRule ^options main.php?site=11

RewriteRule ^team main.php?site=1
RewriteRule ^impressum main.php?site=12
RewriteRule ^geschichte main.php?site=13
RewriteRule ^irc main.php?site=16
RewriteRule ^locations main.php?site=14
```




wo liegt das Problem ?
Das Ganze ist leider sehr dringend weil ich mit dem Projekt fertig werden muss.  

Danke im voraus 
ghost


----------

